# Any word on whether there'll be an Audi Motorsport Experience at Sebring this year?



## JJimbo (May 30, 2005)

Wanna go!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

They haven't (to my knowledge anyway) announced specifics for the Audi Motorsport Experience for this year's Sebring yet, but I'm sure that they'll run a program. They have announced that they're planning a "special farewell" this year which will include several significant race cars from the past being there, as well as some of the drivers from their history at Sebring. It should be a good year to be there for an Audi fan.

-Tim


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I was curious about this, as well. I've been checking the website waiting for the _Turn 1 Club_ tickets to go on sale.

Are you Fourtitude guys going to be there again this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I was curious about this, as well. I've been checking the website waiting for the _Turn 1 Club_ tickets to go on sale.
> 
> Are you Fourtitude guys going to be there again this year?


Yep, we'll be there. We're in the middle of making plans right now.



-Tim


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

Audi e-tron's gonna be there !! http://www.sebringraceway.com/ 

Any speed channel coverage of the race?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

fahrfast said:


> Audi e-tron's gonna be there !! http://www.sebringraceway.com/
> 
> Any speed channel coverage of the race?


Speed is said to be covering a large chunk of it live.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

fahrfast said:


> Audi e-tron's gonna be there !! http://www.sebringraceway.com/
> 
> Any speed channel coverage of the race?


Speed will probably do some coverage.

There are going to be a lot of special things there this year. Since it's going to be Audi's last year at the race, they're bringing some of their "historic" cars from the modern era, and some of their retired drivers are coming along as well.

It's too bad it's their last one, but it's going to be a lot of fun this year.

-Tim


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.audimotorsportexperience.com/index-holding.asp



> Audi of America invites you to join us March 15th and 16th at Sebring International Raceway for a special “Farewell to Sebring” Race Weekend. With victories at 10 of the last 13 races, Audi is the most successful manufacturer in LMP1 history to race in the 12 Hours of Sebring, and with the recent changes to the World Endurance Championship Schedule, the Audi LMP1 Program will no longer stop at Sebring Raceway. Instead, our LMP1 Program will visit the all-new Circuit of the Americas in Austin, TX later this year.
> 
> *To show appreciation for all of our special Audi fans who have cheered us on through many Sebring victories, we have created a slightly different Audi motorsport experience at Sebring this year. The Audi motorsport experience at the 2013 12 Hours of Sebring will offer two locations - a complimentary, invitation-only VIP experience at the Audi Turn One Club and a Fan Zone in front of the Turn One Club that is open to the public. Access to each location is complimentary.
> 
> Audi Turn One Club registration will begin on February 19th, at 12:00 pm EST. Space is limited and available on a first-come, first-served basis.*


Hopefully I can get a spot (2 actually).


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

Sadly couldn't be there although watched the end on speed2. Audi crushing as usual. Looks like the GT was a bit of dogfight though. 

Waiting for some lucky folks who were there to post some pics/videos of interesting sights .opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

fahrfast said:


> Waiting for some lucky folks who were there to post some pics/videos of interesting sights .opcorn:


 We (Fourtitude) are at a hotel in Orlando right now going through our pictures from the weekend. We will hopefully have some of it up soon. We took several thousand pictures, so sometimes it takes a while to cull through them.  

-Tim


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-12-Hours-of-Sebring-quot-Picture-Thread 


I've only uploaded my pictures from Thursday, so far. More to come.


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Mine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-12-Hours-of-Sebring-quot-Picture-Thread
> 
> 
> I've only uploaded my pictures from Thursday, so far. More to come.


 Great shots! Thanks for sharing. Some serious hardware on display. It seems like a much more serious race than the Rolex 24 hr Daytona. Wonder if it will suffer from lack of P1 next year. That seem like an bad move, but I guess there was not much participation in the race by that class.


----------

